# Wasatch Archery Elk



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

My buddy in California just got a call yesterday and was told that someone didn't take their Wasatch Archery Elk tag and he is next in line! He is excited, but worried he will be able to fill the tag as he is out of state with less than two weeks to get ready and no time to scout.

He is looking for a good bull that is mount worthy, but is not obsessed with records or a certain size. Just a good bull. He is interested in finding someone who knows an area well that would be interested in sharing your calling skills and knowledge of the area. He cannot afford a guide, but would appreciate someone who is willing to guide him around and share the experience. I will be hunting with him part of the time for a spike or cow and showing him some areas that I know, but I am not very experienced in calling elk.

Please PM me if this sounds like something you would be interested in or if you have any suggestions. He will be here for the opening week.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Find some water and sit on it. I wouldn't waste to much time calling do to the fact that it ends Sep 11 and they will probably just be getting ready to start rutting. 

Im in the same boat with a archery tag this year. 

With that said this is there is plenty of water with elk on them.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

if he only has two weeks to hunt then tell him not to come tell the last two weeks of the hunt that will be his best opertunity to kill a bull I normally kill one on the last wedensday of the hunt and start learning to cow call good luck casey


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

BT,

I had the same tag aout five years ago....unfortunately was unsuccessful. Only got one good shot. I know the Wasatch Area around Strawberry and can give your buddy some ideas on places to try. I will also be up there the first two weeks of the hunt. Should your buddy want to come up then i will be around. Or if you want to hook up I can show you. PM me and we can talk. I agree with others the last two weeks is the best time to put in the effort to get a bull.

LA


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I hunt that unit every year for archery cow and spike. alot of elk up there, but if it doesn't cool way down after the first two weeks, they won't even start ruttin til after its over. I've only experienced a handful of years where they started talkin before labor day, and they were really cold years and they were just barely started to squeal


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've hunted the Wasatch a lot over the years and the key is water for the archery hunt. You may get some bugling the last week depending on the year, but for the most part you will want to hunt water and cold calling with cow calls and location bugles. Have him look over some maps and find some areas with water where there aren't a lot of other water sources close by, they are there. A treestand over these water sources combined with a little patience should up his chances at getting a good bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The absolute most productive way to archery hunt elk in Utah before labor day is,
Tree-stands over wallows and favorite watering holes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hands down.

I've been involved in LE elk hunting on the Wasatch for 14 years,,,,,,
This isn't my first rodeo. Trust me, put down your cow calls and get in a stand.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

its also a unit that tends to get hit hard with elk and deer hunters, and with everyone chasin elk right from the get go the nice bulls will head for thick nasty canyons. so be prepared for a lot of hiking to find em. They may be big animals but you know how they just "disappear"


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

If I was walking into a LE tag with only days to go, I would hire a guide. Especially if he is out of state with no knowledge of the area. I know a few who are very knowledgeable on that unit if your interested in that. 

If not and prefer to do it yourself hunt, I would get on google earth, scour the unit. Find the ugliest nastiest canyons you can find. Drive here and hike them. Find a water hole and sit down in a stand. There should be elk sign all over it. Sit till you kill a bull. Get in there before light and sit till completely dark. Calling and hiking all over those nasty canyons will break your spirit long before it gets a bull. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes! I wish I had that tag. I am jealous!


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

I am bloodtrail's buddy from California. Thanks for the tips. Bloodtrail and I have been hunting the Strawberry area for several years now and have some "go to" spots that are pretty consistent. I am planning to get further back into some really thick stuff this time as well as put up a tree stand on some water. Hopefully I'll get a shot on a respectable bull. I'm looking for 300, or better but won't be too picky.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard bighorn67,, I was on the Wasatch just this morning and saw 20 bulls.
Cold and crisp, frost on the windshield, And two of the bigger bulls all polished off.

Here's a picture I took earlier this year to get you spirits up.[attachment=0:f6r5id6r]elk.jpg[/attachment:f6r5id6r]


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like he would fit your bill bighorn. 

Great pics as always goofy


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Goofy,

Thanks for the pic. That does get my spirits up a bit. I don't need gps coordinates, or anything but were these bulls in the Strawberry area? I'm going to be spending most of my time up there.


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

After 6 days of looking I was able to locate a group with a 350-400 class bull in it. I stalked in on him to about 40 yards as he fed behind a bush. As he came out from behind the bush I realized that I had forgotten to squat down, so of course he looked right at me before his vitals were exposed and took off. All I needed was 10 more seconds and 3 more steps. Oh well, I'll be back up memorial weekend when they are talking more. Have any of you heard them talking yet?

Dave


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I had bulls bugling all day Saturday.............Wasatch LE unit, Strawberry


----------



## bighorn67 (Aug 9, 2009)

That is where I'm hunting. I can't wait to get back up there.


----------

